# VZW: Unlocked Recovery ROM Flash



## gmogoody (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi I just came from the Thunderbolt and I am used to Backing up and flashing my ROMs from the SD card. I have noticed all of the instructions are recommending doing this from internal memory.

I have a 64 GB sd card formatted in FAT32 and TWRP sees it fine. I was wondering the reasons for using the internal memory.

Thanks


----------



## DXjunkie (Jun 19, 2011)

I've been installing from my sd card just fine. Xfat 64 class10...
I haven't found a good enough reason to do otherwise. Keep the internal as free as possible.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------

